# It's official (Yanks/Sox related)



## BeanoNYC (Dec 20, 2005)

* Damon Goes to the Yanks* 

Now, Red Sox Fans, I have one question.  Are you as pissed as Damon as you were at Clemens?


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 21, 2005)

I'm feeling...rather...sick right now uke:  

That's HORRIBLE.  Well, his long hair is gone now.  

:roll:  

I'd heard that the Diamondbacks were in the lead for him...


----------



## skibum1321 (Dec 21, 2005)

He looks like an a**hole with short hair. Fitting since he's now a Yankee.


----------



## smitty77 (Dec 21, 2005)

All about the money.

I have a feeling Mrs. Damon had a lot to do with is decision.  IMHO, she looks like a gold digger.  The opinion is not based on anything but my gut instinct.

Smitty


----------



## kickstand (Dec 21, 2005)

BeanoNYC said:
			
		

> * Damon Goes to the Yanks*
> 
> Now, Red Sox Fans, I have one question.  Are you as pissed as Damon as you were at Clemens?



no, and here's why - everyone around here thought Clemens was mailing it in after he signed he last contract in Boston (1992, I think it was).  No one will EVER think Damon mailed anything in.  He's a tough SOB.  He plays hurt.  No one questions his toughness.

The only similarity is that both guys said one thing and did something completely contrary to their prior statements.


----------



## skibum1321 (Dec 21, 2005)

I blame both sides for this one. There was no need for Damon to abandon ship, especially to the Yankees. Is that extra 3 million dollars a year really going to make a difference to him? I couldn't use that much money if I tried. Just another example of greed over loyalty.

As for the Sox, they should have made a stronger effort to resign him. They dropped the ball on this one.


----------



## JimG. (Dec 21, 2005)

skibum1321 said:
			
		

> Is that extra 3 million dollars a year really going to make a difference to him? I couldn't use that much money if I tried.



Really now...you must be kidding me! Who on Earth would pass up an extra 3 million a year?

Loyalty? In pro sports? Again, you must be kidding me.

Pro sports is a meat market, the highest bidder gets the nicest cuts. 

FWIW, I don't think Damon is worth it, but if the Sox did they ought to have done what the Yankees did in the late 90's with Bernie Williams. When he was about to jump to the Sox, the Yankees made him an offer he couldn't refuse.


----------



## shenty (Dec 21, 2005)

I was more upset with the sox until I heard Damon's quote and read Dan Shaughnessy Column in the Globe.  He said:

"Our policy with the Yankees is to go out and win, and we're going to try to bring another championship to them. They haven't had a championship since Chuck Knoblauch was there when they had a great leadoff hitter so I think the leadoff role has been underappreciated. A good leadoff hitter is tough to find and I think New York just found the best leadoff hitter in the game."

I yelled at the Radio (good thing the kids weren't in the car) :angry: 

So now I'm mad at Damon.  The first Boston/Yankees game at Fenway should be very interesting...


----------



## skibum1321 (Dec 21, 2005)

shenty said:
			
		

> I was more upset with the sox until I heard Damon's quote and read Dan Shaughnessy Column in the Globe.  He said:
> 
> "Our policy with the Yankees is to go out and win, and we're going to try to bring another championship to them. They haven't had a championship since Chuck Knoblauch was there when they had a great leadoff hitter so I think the leadoff role has been underappreciated. A good leadoff hitter is tough to find and I think New York just found the best leadoff hitter in the game."
> 
> ...


Yeah, when I read that I did a double take. He's a good player, but that's just plain cocky.



> Really now...you must be kidding me! Who on Earth would pass up an extra 3 million a year?


I'm just saying that he already would be making 10 million a year, does that extra 3 million really make a difference? I would not pass up 3 million a year since I don't have that kind of money, but for him that's not a huge deal. If he really wanted to stay here, he wouldn't have thought twice about passing up 3 million a year. And I know there is no loyalty in sports, which is just another thing that irritates me. Greedy bastards - Damon sold his soul to the Devil (Yankees) for 3 million a year. I hope he's happy. :angry:


----------



## JimG. (Dec 21, 2005)

skibum1321 said:
			
		

> > Really now...you must be kidding me! Who on Earth would pass up an extra 3 million a year?
> 
> 
> I'm just saying that he already would be making 10 million a year, does that extra 3 million really make a difference? I would not pass up 3 million a year since I don't have that kind of money, but for him that's not a huge deal. If he really wanted to stay here, he wouldn't have thought twice about passing up 3 million a year. And I know there is no loyalty in sports, which is just another thing that irritates me. Greedy bastards - Damon sold his soul to the Devil (Yankees) for 3 million a year. I hope he's happy. :angry:



A 30% pay raise is a 30% pay raise no matter who it is or how much they made before. I know you're not naive enough to think that a pro athlete will pass up more money to be "loyal" (there are rare exceptions).

The devil reference is funny, but I doubt you Bosox fans will have to worry about any "curse of the Damonbino" thing or the like.


----------



## Paul (Dec 21, 2005)

It just means NY is replacing a noodle-armed CF, with a retarded noodle-armed CF.



So long retarded cave-man, don't let the door hit ya where the good Lord split ya!


Now...about that guy named after a breakfast cereal....


----------



## Mike P. (Dec 21, 2005)

It will take a couple of years to see if I'm mad or not.

2006 - The $13m, the Yankess spent will be worth it
2009 - The $13m the Red Sox did not spend on a 2nd rate Bernie Williams wannabe was a good decision.

Bernie is a class act, would Bernie talk about himself as being the best lead-off hitter or best center fielder?  No he went out & for years did his job & that told you what kind of player Bernie was.
The Yankee's left fielder is the same way, heck Damon went from being possibly the best outfielder in Boston to being the worst starter in the Bronx.

Boston's new 2nd baseman has a better OBP than Damon, If they keep Graffinino, he is another 300 hitter who would not embarrass you hitting first.

Yes, we missed Pedo this year, what kind of pitcher will he be in year four?

Only Dan D. thought Clemens was done, since then how many years was he a dominant pitcher in Toronto, NY & Houston.  If Damon plays as long as Franco, that might be similar.  By then instead of a Giambi or Ortiz Shift your 2nd basemen will have to play short center for the Damon shift.

IMO the Sox need to make some moves still.  Is that Wells for Dave Roberts?  Would Red sox fans embrace him, you bet. Rocco B maybe?  Reggie Sanders from St. Louis is a free agent too.

Damon's wife can hang out with Benson's wife.  I think after the announcement is over, Joe & Jeter are going to have a little talk with their new centerfielder & tell him to keep his mouth shut.  Jeter is the face & captain of the Yankees & no on needs a lose mouth.  It was tolerated in Boston, I can't see it flying in the Evil Empire. 

Pavano, a 42 year old RJ, Mussina a year older & who?  Wright, Chacon.  is Sturtze & Farnwaorth coming in the 5th inning?


----------



## skibum1321 (Dec 21, 2005)

I don't think you need a 30% raise when you're making that much money. At some point quality of life has to come into the picture. I hope that money isn't the only thing that played into it, but I'm sure it is. Another fine example of the greed in American sports. Maybe he'll give that money to charity :lol: .



> IMO the Sox need to make some moves still. Is that Wells for Dave Roberts? Would Red sox fans embrace him, you bet. Rocco B maybe? Reggie Sanders from St. Louis is a free agent too.


No doubt, they need to do alot. I don't see a Baldelli trade happening although that would be a nice homecoming for a kid from Warwick, RI. I personally would like to see them get Crisp, although the Indians might want too much since they know they have the Sox by the balls now.


----------



## ChileMass (Dec 21, 2005)

It's just like when Pedro left - it's a coin flip as to whether it's better to keep him or let him go.  Will he become Bernie Williams II in a year?  Johnny was pretty busted up in the second half last season.   

Johnny's numbers for Aug/Sept 2005:

August: (played in 25 out of 27 games)

2B - 2
HR - 1
RBI - 16
Avg - .252
OBP - .333
SLG - .320
OPS - .654

Sept - (played in 23 out of 29 games)

2B - 4
HR - 1
RBI - 9
Avg - .290
OBP - .337
SLG - .366
OPS - .702

My mistake - he's already Bernie Williams......


----------



## noski (Dec 21, 2005)

*Fenway Greeting*

At the first NY/Sox game when Damon takes the field, all the Sox fans should quietly stand up and turn around- turn their back on Damon like he did to us/them.


----------



## Mike P. (Dec 21, 2005)

Bernie without class you mean.   I'm a sox fan but Jeter, Matsui & Bernie are class acts.  Route against them you bet, but it's hard to hope they get hit by a bus crossing the street

Thankfully with A-Rod, Sheffield, Randy Johnson & now Johnny there are plenty of people to boo & route against in NY.  (Okay I don't really want to see thses guys get hit by a bus either but if they never get a hit after the 6th inning, I'd be thrilled    :beer: )

Would I want those guys in my line-up, probably


----------



## BeanoNYC (Dec 21, 2005)

I honestly don't think that Damon is in it for the money.  He's in it for the wins!


----------



## RossiSkier (Dec 22, 2005)

Don't be fooled by the theater of the Redsox front office.  They wanted him to leave. They gave Damon arbritration to get a draft pick from the team that signs him.  *They've been courting young center fielders for a couple of months now.*  The shock and dismay by the FO that he's left is all an act. They're going to trade for somebody ten years younger and full of potential, i.e., Reed from Seattle.

Our new 2nd baseman, Lowell, has a higher on-base percentage and will make a fantastic lead-off man. Damon tanked it after the allstar break last year. His numbers have been going down down in linear fashion.  He's an egomaniac - totally full of himself.  That's not the kind of person we need on the Sox.  Good riddands!


----------



## Mike P. (Dec 22, 2005)

RossiSkier is almost right

Loretta the new 2nd baseman has a better OBP than Damon & hits .300.  A huge upgrade from Bellhorn & Cora offensively, about the same as Graffinino.

Lowell, the new 3rd baseman should be as good as Bill M. defensively (a Gold Glove winner) & while he had a down year last year offensively, he is a right handed pull hitter that should tattoo the wall & has the ability to hit over it, something Bill has not done too much since the A-Rod Vs. Varitek fight.

Reed & Crisp are better fielders than Damon, so if offensively you are replacing Loretta for Damon your center fielder only has to replace Bellhorn's numbers, minus the strikeouts.

Shortstop is a concern, can replace 30 errors but Renteria in a down year still hit .270 with a fair amount of RBI's 

Pavano & Wright with RJ & Mussina both a year older don't scare me.  Farnsworth, wasn't that Warren Beatty's character in Heaven can wait.

Until A-Rod hits after the 6th inning in a close game & without Sierra (an old but clutch hitting DH), Matsui, Sheffield & Jeter are the only guys I worry about late in a game when it matters.  Two classy guys & one good angry hitter.

Toronto may be the sleeper, runs are going to be a tough thing to get against them, they keep getting good pitchers.


----------



## pedxing (Dec 22, 2005)

I'm wondering how much all the other re-shuffling at the Sox affected Damon's decision.  The Sox have let a lot of the people who made the 2004 season go and haven't showed that much loyalty.  It sounds like he reacted partly to the enthusiasm the Yankees showed for him.

I'm begining to wonder if part of why Theo Epstein left was because of the vision for the future of the team.  I've got no evidence for it, but I do keep wondering how he would feel about the other BoSox personnel moves.


----------



## snowmaker4191 (Dec 22, 2005)

we dont need him.........they can have him!


----------



## RossiSkier (Dec 23, 2005)

Mike P. said:
			
		

> RossiSkier is almost right
> 
> Loretta the new 2nd baseman



Oops, got the "L" players mixed up.  Meant him.


----------



## RossiSkier (Dec 23, 2005)

Damon's welcome back to Fenway reception committee is all set for him.


----------



## Mike P. (Dec 23, 2005)

I wonder, who in Pedro's absence gets to be the pitcher that welcomes Johnny back.... :blink:


----------



## BeanoNYC (Dec 23, 2005)

Mike P. said:
			
		

> I wonder, who in Pedro's absence gets to be the pitcher that welcomes Johnny back.... :blink:



Good Question!  I love this rivalry!!!!!


----------



## noski (Dec 23, 2005)

BeanoNYC said:
			
		

> Mike P. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How about Clemens? (helps to spell correctly) Should he suddenly appear in Boston to finish out his career....


----------



## JimG. (Dec 23, 2005)

Well, at least all you Bosox fans aren't bitter :roll: .


----------



## BeanoNYC (Dec 23, 2005)

JimG. said:
			
		

> Well, at least all you Bosox fans aren't bitter :roll: .



How can they be bitter, Jim?  Third in the league for World Series Wins isn't too shabby.  20 more to go, guys!






Alright .... maybe I should stop my Trolling now, it really isn't in my nature, but I love to have fun with my Sox Fans.  Man ..... it's brutal with my friends from College.  

Side Note:  I gave my 1918 t-shirt as a gift to my friend's newborn the year the Sox broke the curse.  My buddy said it was the nicest thing a Yanks fan had ever done for him.  :lol:


----------



## Paul (Dec 23, 2005)

I wonder if the retarded caveman will start wearing May-Rod's purple lipstick.




Mmmmmmmm...Grape!


----------



## BeanoNYC (Dec 23, 2005)

Paul said:
			
		

> I wonder if the retarded caveman will start wearing May-Rod's purple lipstick.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is that the best you can do Paul?  Name calling? I know you have much better potential than that dude.   :wink:

Edit: Spelling Error.


----------



## RossiSkier (Dec 23, 2005)

This is hilarious!

*My Sensible Reaction to Johnny Damon Signing with the Yanks*

http://drop.thesoundofrane.com/view...ghlight=&sid=2813cc01baf60857d7048dfb5c7d27fb


----------



## BeanoNYC (Dec 23, 2005)

RossiSkier said:
			
		

> This is hilarious!
> 
> *My Sensible Reaction to Johnny Damon Signing with the Yanks*
> 
> http://drop.thesoundofrane.com/view...ghlight=&sid=2813cc01baf60857d7048dfb5c7d27fb



That is great!  I've already sent it to my buddies.  Thanks.


----------



## JimG. (Dec 23, 2005)

That is funny! I was waiting for them to do something scatological though.

That would have been REALLY funny.


----------



## Paul (Dec 23, 2005)

BeanoNYC said:
			
		

> Paul said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well...it IS Friday before the holiday, so I'm not exactly running on all eight right now... :dunce: 

Hmmm...I thought the lipstick was pure gold...Okay, I'll work on it.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Dec 23, 2005)

Paul said:
			
		

> BeanoNYC said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LMAO ... The lipstick was good, I'll give you that.  The only problem is that us Yankee Fans prefer Pinstripe Lipstick.

BTW .... How do you Sox fans feel about being called Yankees by the southerners?  I always liked that term, but it must tick you guys off.


----------



## SkiDog (Dec 23, 2005)

RossiSkier said:
			
		

> Don't be fooled by the theater of the Redsox front office.  They wanted him to leave. They gave Damon arbritration to get a draft pick from the team that signs him.  *They've been courting young center fielders for a couple of months now.*  The shock and dismay by the FO that he's left is all an act. They're going to trade for somebody ten years younger and full of potential, i.e., Reed from Seattle.
> 
> Our new 2nd baseman, Lowell, has a higher on-base percentage and will make a fantastic lead-off man. Damon tanked it after the allstar break last year. His numbers have been going down down in linear fashion.  He's an egomaniac - totally full of himself.  That's not the kind of person we need on the Sox.  Good riddands!



Yeah he had absolutely nothing to do with the sox actually winning a series...

Are you kidding me???

M


----------



## Paul (Dec 23, 2005)

BeanoNYC said:
			
		

> Paul said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've had mixed feelings about it. I refer to myself as a Yankee ala "A Connecticut Yankee in King Arthur's Court" And I subscribe to Yankee magazine. I never really though of NY, much less NYC, as being the home of "Yankees" Yankees are from New England, and last I checked, NY is considered the Mid-Atlantic.


Naming a New York team "Yankees" was a misnomer.  :wink:


----------



## RossiSkier (Dec 23, 2005)

BeanoNYC said:
			
		

> How do you Sox fans feel about being called Yankees by the southerners?  I always liked that term, but it must tick you guys off.



In South America, a Yankee is anybody from North America.  In the South, a Yankee is anybody from the North.  In the North, a Yankee is somebody from Connecticut (see Mark Twain).  In Boston, a Yankee is [fill in your favorite Yankee Haterism].


----------



## Paul (Dec 23, 2005)

RossiSkier said:
			
		

> BeanoNYC said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good synopsis.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Dec 23, 2005)

Paul said:
			
		

> RossiSkier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Still Doesn't answer my question.  Are you guys insulted by this?

By the way .... I know this happened in Feb, but this story cracks me up!
http://sports.espn.go.com/mlb/news/story?id=1999921


----------



## Paul (Dec 23, 2005)

BeanoNYC said:
			
		

> Paul said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Not insulted if called that by a Southerner, they aren't tying it to the Yankees team. Of course, if they are using it in a derogitory fashion, as in, "Hey, BOY, Hey, there, YANKEE" well, then, I have a vast repertoire to sling back at 'em.  :lol: 

That was priceless, I can see it now, Choke-ee Stadium for a day...


----------



## SkiDog (Dec 23, 2005)

Damons stats..

http://www.scoreboard.msnbc.com/msnbc/main.asp?frames=0&sport=mlb&cat=IS&player=5484&type=direct

Yeah the SOX certianly dont need those numbers...???  :roll: 

DO you ever want to win another series?

M


----------



## RossiSkier (Dec 23, 2005)

BeanoNYC said:
			
		

> Still Doesn't answer my question.  Are you guys insulted by this?
> 
> By the way .... I know this happened in Feb, but this story cracks me up!
> http://sports.espn.go.com/mlb/news/story?id=1999921



Nah, it doesn't bother me.  I work for a HUGE company headquarterd out of the deep south and they (johnny reb's) really don't call northerners Yankees very often.  Think that's a hollywoodish misconception.


----------



## JimG. (Dec 23, 2005)

Paul said:
			
		

> That was priceless, I can see it now, Choke-ee Stadium for a day...



I feel badly that you poor Sox fans will have to be content with conjuring up tiny amusements such as this for the next 86 years.


----------



## SkiDog (Dec 23, 2005)

JimG. said:
			
		

> Paul said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thats awesome JIM...couldnt have said it beter myself..I for one Welcome Mr Damon to the team with open arms...HAVE YOU SEEN THE POTENTIAL LINEUP....MY OH MY...I feel sorry for pitchers...

M


----------



## JimG. (Dec 23, 2005)

SkiDog said:
			
		

> HAVE YOU SEEN THE POTENTIAL LINEUP....MY OH MY...I feel sorry for pitchers...
> 
> M



The Yanks always look awesome on paper...but paper tigers are a dime a dozen.

Show me the wins when the season starts.


----------



## Paul (Dec 23, 2005)

JimG. said:
			
		

> SkiDog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They've certainly proven this over the past few years.



> I feel badly that you poor Sox fans will have to be content with conjuring up tiny amusements such as this for the next 86 years.



Sorry, Jim, not sure I'd call the biggest choke job in the history of all four professional American sports a tiny amusement. No Pro team in MLB, the NFL, NBA or NHL has done what the Yanks did in the 2004 ALCS.

Its not the _quantity_ of wins, its the _quality_  :lol:  :wink: 

Besides, the Red Sox now have more WS victories this century than the Yanks. The rest is ancient history.  :lol:


----------



## JimG. (Dec 23, 2005)

Paul said:
			
		

> last I checked, NY is considered the Mid-Atlantic.



Dude, you need to look at a map...NY is considered the Northeast, along with PA and NJ.

Once you get to DE and MD, that's the Mid-Atlantic.


----------



## JimG. (Dec 23, 2005)

Paul said:
			
		

> Sorry, Jim, not sure I'd call the biggest choke job in the history of all four professional American sports a tiny amusement. No Pro team in MLB, the NFL, NBA or NHL has done what the Yanks did in the 2004 ALCS.



When you're in the playoffs every year, and you're constantly competing in championship series, statistics would tell you that losing after going up 3-0 would naturally occur to the team with the most championships in the history of pro sports. But you just hang onto that if it makes you feel better. 



			
				Paul said:
			
		

> Besides, the Red Sox now have more WS victories this century than the Yanks. The rest is ancient history.  :lol:



Hmmmm...Yanks lost the 2001 series 4-3; they lost the 2003 series 4-2. 2+3=5, yes? The Sox were in one series this century, so they have 4 wins. 5 is less than 4?

Jeez Paul, now I have to give you a math lesson AND a geography lesson?


----------



## JimG. (Dec 23, 2005)

JimG. said:
			
		

> Paul said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gasp! You know, I keep forgetting the Sox actually WON a World Series championship last year. Still hard to believe. 

So, I guess us Yankee fans will just have to be happy that the tally will be 26-1 for this millenium in the year 2090.


----------



## Paul (Dec 23, 2005)

JimG. said:
			
		

> JimG. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's why I said WS _victories_ As in Victory in the _series_ not individual WS games. (Yes, its minutae, I'll take what I can get)

And a millenium is from year 1 to year 1000 i.e. 1901 - 2000 Tally: Yanks 26. Red Sox 5

2001 - 2005 (so far) Yanks 0 Red Sox 1

New era my friend.   :wink: 

I need a map? I never said "The Northeast" I said "New England" Sorry, man, there are only six states that comprise New England. ME, NH, VT, MA, RI and CT. I know NY likes to think its a part of everything due to the mass that is NYC, but this club is more exclusive than that.  :lol: 

And in terms of regions, here's the Mid-Atlantic:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mid-Atlantic_States
http://geology.er.usgs.gov/states/mid_atl.html

So...neener, neener, neener!!!


----------



## JimG. (Dec 23, 2005)

Paul said:
			
		

> I need a map? I never said "The Northeast" I said "New England" Sorry, man, there are only six states that comprise New England. ME, NH, VT, MA, RI and CT. I know NY likes to think its a part of everything due to the mass that is NYC, but this club is more exclusive than that.  :lol:
> 
> And in terms of regions, here's the Mid-Atlantic:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mid-Atlantic_States
> ...



NY part of New England? No thanks, but it's certainly not part of the mid-Atlantic, regardless of what that map says. Are they using that map to teach school kids? I hope not.

NY is in the Northeast.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Dec 23, 2005)

1) http://www.answers.com/northeast&r=67

2) The World Series Champs being swept in the first round of the following years playoffs is just damn ugly.  Not to mention they almost didn't make it to the playoffs.

3) 







Wow!  He actually looks human now!


----------



## JimG. (Dec 23, 2005)

BeanoNYC said:
			
		

> Wow!  He actually looks human now!



Well, maybe the caveman part is gone now, but I just heard part of a press conference today and he was answering questions.

Now I know where the retarded part of the nickname came from. That pencil there needs a bit of sharpening.


----------



## RossiSkier (Dec 23, 2005)

Let's face it, Damon is a great center fielder.  And he's gonna spend a lot of time out there because the Yankees don't have any pitching.  So get ready for those 90 minute innings Yankee fans.

And does he look kind of "metro" now?  And that wife of his.  Ugh!  Man she's hideous.  She has a face as flat as a pan.


----------



## JimG. (Dec 23, 2005)

RossiSkier said:
			
		

> And does he look kind of "metro" now?  And that wife of his.  Ugh!  Man she's hideous.  She has a face as flat as a pan.



Uhhhhhhh...I don't think Johnny married her all because of her face. She's well endowed regarding other areas of her anatomy.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Dec 23, 2005)

RossiSkier said:
			
		

> Let's face it, Damon is a great center fielder.  And he's gonna spend a lot of time out there because the Yankees don't have any pitching.  So get ready for those 90 minute innings Yankee fans.
> 
> And does he look kind of "metro" now?  And that wife of his.  Ugh!  Man she's hideous.  She has a face as flat as a pan.



No pitching YET!

I think she's pretty.  She looks part Asian.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Dec 23, 2005)

JimG. said:
			
		

> RossiSkier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I think your right, Jim.  Would you look at the size of those bracelets?  I think they're designed by David Yurman:


----------



## Mike P. (Dec 25, 2005)

Johnny is a good center fielder that hits for average well with decent speed.  I can think of two or three better guys easy for glove - Kotsay, two or three better hitters (A. Jones comes to mind 51 HR) but he's good, not great

Who in their prime would you have rather have, Johnny or Fred Lynn.  To nme it'as no brainer, some how we managed not to fall apart when Freddy left.

If they get Millwood, added to Becket, Schilling, Papelbon you would have 4 fireballers, Wake's knuckle ball would look twice as weird to hit.  I wonder how Johnny will do with the knuckleball?
That leaves Well's to trade - I'd like to see Roberts back & Arroyo to spot start or long relief.  Sox have been looking to trade Clement, may need to throw in some of his pay.  Clemens here would be great but I suspect unlikely.

Toronto has been busy picking up pitching, if the Red Sox improve as expected on the mound & Toronto does, averages are going down when you play these two teams 19 times each.  Ny is promoting Chacon + Mieng based on how they pitched a couple of months  when the rest of the gang was hurt except Mussina who in aging.  Moose seems more hittable than he was three years ago.

The Yankees look more like the big bat no pitching Red Sox teams of the 70's & 80's.  

Cave Boy still doesn't look like the sharpest tool in the shed. in four years he'll look more like bernie did running after balls hit over his head.  In the dark I doubt his hands are reaching for his wife's nose.... :blink:


----------



## RossiSkier (Dec 28, 2005)

JimG. said:
			
		

> Uhhhhhhh...I don't think Johnny married her all because of her face. She's well endowed regarding other areas of her anatomy.



I don't think he did either.  
Nobody marries ex-strippers because of their faces.


----------



## Paul (Dec 28, 2005)

JimG. said:
			
		

> Paul said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Its from the USGS. I know, seems weird, but the USGS doesn't consider NY as being in the Northeast. Eh...whatever...



> Who in their prime would you have rather have, Johnny or Fred Lynn. To nme it'as no brainer, some how we managed not to fall apart when Freddy left.



Ditto.



> The World Series Champs being swept in the first round of the following years playoffs is just damn ugly. Not to mention they almost didn't make it to the playoffs.



Agreed. WS hangover. :wink:


----------



## Mike P. (Dec 28, 2005)

Swept in play-offs, sure I can't imagine George felt any better losing in the first round to Anaheim.  Without injuries I'd have to say White Sox & Toronto have best pitching.  

Chicago Model, very good pitching, very good, fast outfield, good infield, line-up with some pop but only one slugger.  Beckett probably only guy on either team who is under 35 who could compare with who White Sox have.  RJ & Schilling are older, still great but fatigue injuries more probable, either team has fleet outfielders, Johnny is fastest but several in AL faster.  

Manny has less ground to cover & plays wall as good as anyone, guys hit the ball over his head & figure he is playing like Manny but he'll end up in the right spot & throw a strike to 2nd.  Left to right he is suspect (he did have a web gem or two last year) & coming in but balls at home over his head are singles for many hitters, those who play in big parks who figure it's an easy double are gunned down.  If he is gone, they will have to replace him with speed IMO.

If sox have to lose money to get Tejeda as latest rumor suggest + Clement & Manny, do so, he is in the op 10 easy for best sluggers in the AL.  (no order - Manny, Ortiz, A-Rod, Sheff, Matsui, Tejeda, Vlad +????)      

NY State in Mid -Atlantic, outside of LI, it has how much coast?  More or less coastline on Great Lakes or Atlantic?  Buffalo, Syracuse, Watertown, Lake Placid & Plattsburgh, Mid-Atlantic?  For NY to be Mid-Atlantic that map would have to be printed & made for NYC residents only.  You know, the people who think White Plains & Westshester is upstate.

SO Mrs. D. has to keep Johnny out of Scores so he can't compare the current dancers to ex-dancers... :idea:


----------



## ChileMass (Dec 28, 2005)

RossiSkier said:
			
		

> JimG. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Mrs. Johnny D is an ex-stripper?  True?


----------



## JimG. (Dec 28, 2005)

Mike P. said:
			
		

> You know, the people who think White Plains & Westshester is upstate.



I ALWAYS find this to be most amusing. I think they're stuck in the age of the Dick Van Dyke show when New Rochelle was considered the northern suburbs.


----------



## RossiSkier (Dec 30, 2005)

JimG. said:
			
		

> Mike P. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



People think Buffalo is upstate.  From Albany, Kennebunk Port, ME is closer.


----------



## JimG. (Jan 2, 2006)

RossiSkier said:
			
		

> People think Buffalo is upstate.  From Albany, Kennebunk Port, ME is closer.



Buffalo doesn't really work as an UPstate choice anyway...it's more ACROSSstate.


----------



## ChileMass (Jan 2, 2006)

I was born in Glens Falls, went to college in Albany, so I can speak from 1st-hand knowledge:  

Buffalo and Rochester are *western* New York
Syracuse, Utica and Binghamton are *central* NY
Plattsburgh and Potsdam are *northern* NY
There is no part of the state that is really called eastern NY, although Catskill to Lake George should be
Anything south of Poughkeepsie is *downstate*
and anything north qualifies as *upstate*.  


So let it be written, so let it be done..... :dunce:


----------



## JimG. (Jan 2, 2006)

ChileMass said:
			
		

> I was born in Glens Falls, went to college in Albany, so I can speak from 1st-hand knowledge:
> 
> Buffalo and Rochester are *western* New York
> Syracuse, Utica and Binghamton are *central* NY
> ...



Yup, this works.


----------



## noski (Jan 2, 2006)

JimG. said:
			
		

> ChileMass said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So maybe someone can work on Vermont. Why is Rutland considered Central Vermont? Vermont is so small, it's a region all by itself, with the exception (TB and Riverc0il) of the Northeast Kingdom of course.


----------



## RossiSkier (Jan 5, 2006)

ChileMass said:
			
		

> I was born in Glens Falls, went to college in Albany, so I can speak from 1st-hand knowledge:
> 
> Buffalo and Rochester are *western* New York
> Syracuse, Utica and Binghamton are *central* NY
> ...



Thanks.  I think we're all familiar with those geographic locations, but it's not the locals who do things like call Buffalo "upstate".  It's people from New York City and thereabouts that do such things.  To them, there's upstate Albany; Buffalo is a mile to the west and Canada is a mile to the North.
For them, a trip to Hunter is like a trip to the Himalayas.


----------

